# Drive-through cash points



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

The Banks have drawn up some guidelines for their customers to use the new Drive-through cash point machines. Customers will be able to withdraw cash without having to leave their vehicles. To enable users to use this new facility the following procedures have been drawn up. Please read the procedure that applies to your own circumstances. (ie Male or Female) and remember them for when you use the machine for the first time.

MALE PROCEDURE.

1. Drive up to the cash window.
2. Wind down your car window.
3. Insert card into machine and enter PIN.
4. Enter amount of cash required and withdraw money.
5. Retrieve card, cash and receipt.
6. Wind up window.
7. Drive off.


FEMALE PROCEDURE.

1. Drive up to cash window.
2. Reverse back the required amount to align car window to machine.
3. Re-start the stalled engine.
4. Wind down the window.
5. Find handbag, remove all contents to locate card.
6. Turn the radio down.
7. Attempt to insert card into machine.
8. Open car door to allow easier access to machine due to its excessive distance from the car.
9. Insert card.
10. Re-insert card the right way up.
11. Re-enter handbag to find Diary with your PIN written on the inside back page.
12. Enter PIN.
13. Press cancel and re-enter correct PIN.
14. Enter amount of cash required.
15. Check make up in rear view mirror.
16. Retrieve cash and receipt.
17. Empty handbag to locate purse and place cash inside.
18. Place receipt in back of cheque book.
19. Re-check make up.
20. Drive forward 3 yards.
21. Reverse back to cash machine.
22. Retrieve card.
23. Re-empty handbag, locate card holder and place card in slot provided.
24. Give one fingered hand signal to irate male driver queuing behind.
25. Restart stalled engine and drive off.
26.Drive for 3 miles.
27. Release handbrake.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant! 8) 

Get your 'ead down, we are about to be attacked by irate ladies! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This is Doreen replying. On the Male list of procedures, add 8. Two days later phone bank to see if anyone has handed in card

Regards Doreen


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I think in some cases, it's completely the wrong way round. What refers to the men in MOST cases it's should refer to women drivers, and visa versa.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> This is Doreen replying. On the Male list of procedures, add 8. Two days later phone bank to see if anyone has handed in card
> 
> Regards Doreen


I've never seen a cash machine that doesn't insist you take the card before the cash for just this reason.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

emgee said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > This is Doreen replying. On the Male list of procedures, add 8. Two days later phone bank to see if anyone has handed in card
> ...


Not put back in wallet, lost in van, put on top of fuel pump, put in coat not worn since. etc etc been there done all of them

regards Frank


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

emgee said:


> I've never seen a cash machine that doesn't insist you take the card before the cash for just this reason.


But I have once seen a bloke coming from a cash machine in quite a hurry, still fumbling with putting his card back into his wallet...

...and he had forgotten to take the money! :twisted:

Honest as I am I shouted after him, but he had already jumped into his car and was speeding away. Luckily the bank was still open so I told them.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> This is Doreen replying. On the Male list of procedures, add 8. Two days later phone bank to see if anyone has handed in card


 :lol: :lol: Sounds like there's a story there, Doreen. Is there anything Frank should be telling us? :wink:

Gerald


----------

